# Sight picture hard with glasses



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

How do you guys who are far sighted focus on the front site? I'm having a hard time. I wear progressive lenses to be able to read; I can see at distance 20/20 but the closeup focus on the front sight is blurry, and I have to raise my head to use the beginning of the progressive part...which completely misaligns the site picture.

Also, I'm right handed and look through a monocular telescope with my right eye, but my_ left_ eye is more in focus (I need more correction on the right one). I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open and trying to focus on the front sight with my right eye. The parallax pops the L eye image more clearly and it diverts my open-eyes vision. Any tips or practice for learning how to focus with the right eye with both open?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your optometrist can add a "spot" correction, in any location on any lens. They're relatively permanent.
There are also self-adhesive-plastic "bifocal" additions which can be stuck on temporarily, and removed at will. Trim them to shape, and size, with scissors.

In pistol shooting, one frequently ends up looking through the upper left quadrant of the right eye's corrective lens.
A corrective "spot" can be placed there permanently by the optometrist, or you can use a temporary, self-adhesive piece that you've trimmed to size.
Or, you can have bifocal or trifocal lenses made, with the shooting correction built-into the upper quadrant of both lenses.
Or you can have special shooting-only lenses made, best of polycarbonate, with the needed front-sight correction.

My "replacement-part" prosthetic lenses (having had cataract-riddled lenses removed) focus from about 13" to infinity, so I need corrective lenses only to read.
Previously, I was nearsighted. Not much help to you there. But I have a shooting-friendly optometrist/opthalmologist, with whom I've discussed the various issues.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Your optometrist can add a "spot" correction, in any location on any lens. They're relatively permanent.
> There are also self-adhesive-plastic "bifocal" additions which can be stuck on temporarily, and removed at will. Trim them to shape, and size, with scissors.
> 
> In pistol shooting, one frequently ends up looking through the upper left quadrant of the right eye's corrective lens.
> ...


Thank you, that's super helpful. I spoke to my ophthalmologist today, who asked about the exact distance from my eye to the front sight. I think he plans on using the correction at the point at the top of the progressive channel where I can see most clearly and raise the whole channel up to get that point to the center of my vision. This way, I can dip my head a bit to see far away, but looking straight will allow focus closer, on front sight.

I already have a pair of ESS poly glasses with an insert frame for prescription lenses. I'll have them made in poly as well. I'll bring your description to him. Understand that in NYC, it's hard to find a sympathetic eye doctor who has ever seen a real pistol, let alone fired one. I'm going to check with a couple of them as well as my own doc.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Not an uncommon problem... We all face it sooner or later.

Short of special glasses the best idea is to change the color(s) of your sights, front at least. In addition try to change their shape too. See XS Sites or others. 

For experiments try nail polish or model airplane paints to get the color you want then you can get proper 'site paint' from Brownell's or Midway. I find the 3 white dot setup on most guns to be poor and even worse on those who use really small dots on low profile sites. 

Final answers might involve going to red dot sites or all the way to scopes on long guns.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

What about the idea of tritium sites such as the Trijicon HD night sites with a a bit orange dot at the front. Or the XS tritium Sights with the large front dot? Would they offer better acquisition?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I wear tri-focals, which for me, operate basically the same as the correction spot suggested by Steve. The middle 'band' focuses at the correct distance for pistol shooting (front sight in perfect focus) and for using a destop or laptop computer. The 'band' is close enough to the right location on the lens that I adjust well enough without noticeably tilting my head. 

The stick-on plastic lenses work pretty well, at the range, but kind of bugged me at all other times. I tried progressive lenses and didn't like them for shooting. The best solution for shooting (for me) has been store-bought reading glasses, but I can't very well call time out while I change my glasses to confront an attacker. The trifocals, though not perfect, are the best I can do to have the proper lenses for every situation, including concealed carry, and it really doesn't take that long to get comfortable with them. I just have to take them off to walk down stairs.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

tvphotog said:


> What about the idea of tritium sites such as the Trijicon HD night sites with a a bit orange dot at the front. Or the XS tritium Sights with the large front dot? Would they offer better acquisition?


Well of course that's up to you and your particular issue(s). But that's what I was alluding to.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Great advice, my only tidbit to add is , once you've reached your acceptable accuracy using the corrected lenses, try some shooting sessions without the glasses.
You might just be surprised.
Good luck, good shooting :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good advice from *pic*, as usual.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

Very good advice. In an emergency, it's another step to have to put on your shooting glasses!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tvphotog said:


> Very good advice. In an emergency, it's another step to have to put on your shooting glasses!


something as simple as your glasses getting fogged up(body heat, etc) or they purposely or inadvertently get knocked off your face. Waking up in the night to a smash bang (time is of the essence) do you grab your glasses or gun. 
Shooting in the dark ( but please know your target).

But stay with the initial shooting advice you've received above (training with glasses) concerning your eyewear. 
Muscle memory and lots of good stuff will develop.
Good luck, keep us posted on your progression 
:smt1099


----------

